
Big Data Storage Startup Basho Nabs $7.5M (And Accenture CTO Don Rippert) - davidedicillo
http://www.techcrunchit.com/2011/06/29/big-data-storage-startup-basho-nabs-7-5m-and-accenture-cto-don-rippert/
======
pratikpatel
Congrats to Basho! Don Rippert was an experienced and inspirational leader for
Accenture.

~~~
Spyplane
Well thanks for saying that, we are excited to have him.

